# Screen issues...



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone have a pRoblem in the sunlight? I can barely see it. I have tried different setting no luck. And no I wasn't wearing sunglasses..lol. Also in the browser my screen dims alot...suggestions?

Thx


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I havent' tried to see it outside actually. I may do that tomorrow. My DroidX was horrible outside so I never really use it unless I absolutely have to outdoors.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

This screen is terrible outside I have tried everything and it still sucks. Good thing I only have a few minutes outside between every call. Yes Im a salesman


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

An anti-fingerprint screen protector might help with this problem. Unfortunately, nobody has devised a good way to view a screen like this well outside in the sun short of e-ink displays. :-(


----------



## lpaddikt (Feb 6, 2012)

"Power consumption figures bear that out. Samsung cut maximum display power from 2.1 watts on the Galaxy S2 to 1.3 watts on the Galaxy S3, dropping maximum brightness from 289 candelas per square meter to 224. The lower power usage, however, lets the S3 get solid battery life even with the larger screen: running time with the display on increased from 4.4 hours on the Galaxy S2 to 5.6 hours on the S3."​
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/07/12/lab-tests-confirm-samsung-galaxy-s3-is-a-display-dimwit/


----------

